# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  primorsko-goranske forumasice :)

## flower

treba nam vasa pomoc za distribuciju letaka diljem nase zupanije  :Smile: 
mozete mi poslati pp ili replajati na topic - tako da znamo na koga mozemo racunati  :Smile:  dobro bi bilo da nam napisete gdje ste, hvala...  :Heart:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Možete računati na mene ...  :Grin:   mi smo na Turniću...

----------


## aleta

... u krku!   :Smile:

----------


## tweety

mi u zagrebu, ali su nam baka i deda u krku pa ako trebate tegljače za nešto iz zagreba do PG- županije- javljam se za volontiranje

----------


## flower

:Heart:  
imam vas na umu - javim se na pp  :Smile:

----------


## alisaskvo

I ja na krku   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sun

Evo i Opatija   :Wink:

----------


## lali

Kastav

----------


## ra

kostrena

----------


## la11

viškovo

----------


## Točkica

Kastav-Brestovice

----------


## lali

ola točkica!

----------


## mastenica

Savski Gaj, Novi Zagreb  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## jupi

Srdoči  :Smile:

----------


## PattyC

Sad sam tek vidjela Topic! Sorry!
Turnić / Novo Naselje Krnjevo/Podmurvice

----------


## mala laia

I ja kasnim sa javljanjem, ali voljni smo pomoći:
KRNJEVO, NOVO NASELJE
PODMURVICE
KANTRIDA
CENTAR GRADA!

----------

